# JPG in Vektordatei



## Lea22 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Möchte jemanden ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag machen und brauch deswegen sein Firmenlogo in einer Vektordatei (AI) und mit kleinem Schriftzug seines Namens darunter. Hab das Firmenlogo nur in JPG und er soll halt nix davon mitbekommen 

Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Januar 2007)

Welche Programme hast du denn zur Verfügung? Mit Illustrator CS2 kann man z.B. eine JPG interaktiv abpausen und dadurch (in gewissen Grenzen) schon -je nach Vorlage- gute Ergebnisse erzielen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich immer wieder gerne die kostenlose Software: inkscape


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2007)

Hi,
erstmal herzlich willkommen hier bei tutorials.de. 
Und ich empfehle die die Suche zu dieser Frage. Da ist das Thema nun schon bestimmt fast 1000 mal besprochen worden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lea22 (25. Januar 2007)

Leider hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem Thema und hatte gehofft, dass mir jemand helfen könnte, dem ich das Logo sende


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2007)

Häng es doch mal in den Anhang.


----------



## Lea22 (25. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Mühen. Und dann müsste noch in cooler Schrift klein der Name drunter...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2007)

weißt du zufällig welche Schrift da verwendet wurde?


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Januar 2007)

Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf das es sich gar nicht um ein Geburtstagsgeeschenk handelt.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch.


Alex


----------



## Lea22 (25. Januar 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> weißt du zufällig welche Schrift da verwendet wurde?



Keine Ahnung! das ist n firmenlogo und ich arbeite da nicht. Aber schrift wär mir auch egal! name sollte nur inner schnörkeligen schrift sein...

@alexander: Hä?


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Januar 2007)

Mir scheint es das du gar nichts selber machen willst. Warum lädst du dir nicht erst einmal inkscape herunter und probierst es erst einmal selber.



Alex


----------



## Lea22 (25. Januar 2007)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:


> Mir scheint es das du gar nichts selber machen willst. Warum lädst du dir nicht erst einmal inkscape herunter und probierst es erst einmal selber.
> Alex



und was hat das mit m geburtstagsgeschenk zu tun?

ich bin gerad mal froh das ich das logo hier geschafft habe anzuhängen. habe überhaupt keine ahnung von pcs und sowas. und das mit der vektordatei hat mir der copyshop am telefon gesagt!


----------



## akrite (25. Januar 2007)

...also ich habe mal versucht das zu machen, es hat gerade mal 10min. gedauert, dabei war es anstregender die Sterne zu positionieren als der Rest, Schrift müßte man noch herausfinden und die Stripes im V hinbiegen - aber ich gebe Alexander recht, klingt schon merkwürdig...


----------



## Lea22 (26. Januar 2007)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...also ich habe mal versucht das zu machen, es hat gerade mal 10min. gedauert, dabei war es anstregender die Sterne zu positionieren als der Rest, Schrift müßte man noch herausfinden und die Stripes im V hinbiegen - aber ich gebe Alexander recht, klingt schon merkwürdig...



Meine güte, was soll ich denn noch sagen? Ich hab einfach keine Ahnung von sowas, hab diese Seite hier in Google gefunden. Wusste vor heute gar nicht, dass es unterschiedliche Dateien gibt, sowas wie Vektordateien, kannte nur ai und gif. lg


----------



## akrite (26. Januar 2007)

...da ist aber jemand genervt ;-) Ich hoffe Du kannst wenigstens verstehen, dass wir hier jederzeit und gerne Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben und in einigen Fällen (deutlichst unkommerziell) auch mal etwas arbeiten - wenn es zeitlich zu machen ist.
Deine Vorlage deutet auf kommerz hin, zumal die dahinterstehende Webseite gerade dabei ist umdesigned zu werden bzw. geworden ist. Die Vorlage ist auch nicht so schwierig, dass sie nicht ein durchschnittlich begabter Mensch innerhalb ein paar Stunden mit z.B. Inkscape, Freehand oder Illustrator nachzeichnen kann - auch ohne vorher groß mit diesen Programmen gearbeitet zu haben. Es sind nur 3 verschiedene Formen (D, V und die Ellipse) plus ein sich mehrfach wiederholender Standardstern und Schrift. Das geht 1, fix, 3 !


----------



## Lea22 (26. Januar 2007)

oh je das ist deutschland - nur misstrauen. kommerz? ja genau die firma sucht bestimmt hilfe in einem kostenlosen forum. denkt doch mal nach. das ist keine private homepage oder sowas, da arbeiten viele leute. und einer wird wohl das logo entworfen haben. aber ich kenn halt nur den chef. dachte hier wird mir geholfen aber stattdessen gibts nur dumme beiträge. sorry dass ich ein mädel bin, nicht jeden tag 10 stunden am pc sitz und sowas nicht kann. was auch immer. dann lasst es bitte sein. schönes wochenende.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
also da in deutschland immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung gilt. Gehe ich mal davon aus das Lea22 die Warheit sagt.
Ich habe es dir jetzt mal nachgebaut und als EPS abgespeichert. Damit sollte der T-Shirt Bedrucker was anfangen können (weil für was anderes benötigst du sicher keine Vektordatei).
Und falls da doch etwas kommerzielles dahintersteht hoffe ich das du so ehrlich bist und mir sofern du die Datei verwendest etwas zukommen lässt. Ich verdiene mit sowas nämlich mein täglich Brot  .
Hier kannst du es runterladen: DVD-Logo


Viele Grüße


----------

